# Meet My Boys



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! I am sorry about your losing Saylor. Who did the artwork of your boys?


Tiffany


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! Simply Gorgeous...Canter free Sayler in all the meadows at the bridge...until your loved ones join you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

or I guess in english its walk, jog,lope :doh: sorry I am a western gal


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Horses take my breath away.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG ! The horse is one of my favorites animals.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful painting of your gorgeous boys. I am so sorry about losing Saylor. Run free sweet boy.
That is a great picture of the two of you. I love horses


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous horses!.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

They are awesome and so beautiful! Having lost a wonderful horse once before, I know Saylor lives in your heart. 

Jumping is a spectacular sport, obviously not for me, but I love to watch. Here's to a wonderful season and many more.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Yes Sayler was very special! I was fortunate to have him in my life for 9 short years. 

The portrait was done by a Michigan artist named Diane VanLeen. I won it! I took Pete to a horse show, and he was champion and won the jumper classic. I won a ton of cool prizes and that was one of them. The prize was a charcoal, from your favorite photo, 1 subject. I contacted the artist and said I have 2 beautiful horses and I can not choose between them. How much for 2 subjects, it was only $35 so it was a no brainer!! Sayler was my dream horse and Pete is the horse of my dreams. I love having them immortalized.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi Ann...Your 2 boys are beautiful! I'm sorry about Sayler. My brother owns horses and I know that it's very difficult when it's time to say good-by to them.

That charcoal drawing of them is gorgeous!!! She is a very talented artist.


----------

